# Hi from Canada...



## 4570 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi from Canada...

I was a FC last year.
And hope to be raised to a MM this spring.

There is so much I want to learn...

Feel free to PM me anytime...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard, glad that you are here!


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome brother, where in Alberta, fellow Albertan brother here as well.


----------



## 4570 (Jan 26, 2014)

CuAllaidh said:


> Welcome brother, where in Alberta, fellow Albertan brother here as well.



Fort Mcmurray Ab.
Thanks for asking...


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 26, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 26, 2014)

4570 said:


> Fort Mcmurray Ab.
> Thanks for asking...



Practically neighbours LOL.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello from England


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## rocky321 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello from montreal quebec 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

